# split a cell



## libra101010 (Dec 27, 2022)

greetings

how to split a first and a last name in one cell  i need a feature to split the cell contents into multiple columns?


ty


----------



## Coyotex3 (Dec 27, 2022)

Could you provide an example as to what you are looking for? Maybe a sample of your data. 

Could be something like this:

Book2ABC1John doeJohndoe2Jim SmithJimSmith345Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaB1:C2B1=TEXTSPLIT(A1," ")Dynamic array formulas.

Hard to help without seeing your data.


----------



## Dave Patton (Dec 27, 2022)

You didn't provide any example or expected results.

TextSplit.xlsmABC1FirstN LastNFirstNLastN21bCell FormulasRangeFormulaB1:C1B1=TEXTSPLIT(A1," ")Dynamic array formulas.


----------



## alansidman (Dec 27, 2022)

You could also use Flash Fill Option found on the Data Tab.

Look at this video


----------

